# IVF WALES pregnancy chat



## kara76

thought i would start this thread for you lucky pregnant ladies


----------



## miriam7

thanks kara hopefully someone will join me sooner rather than later


----------



## kara76

maybe ness is hovering


----------



## popsi

or raven or chilli !! enjoy the exclusiveness at the moment Miriam, it be full in here before you know it


----------



## ebonie

Ohh i hope they are hovering and then they can join u miriam and it will be full before u know it with other bfp !!!


----------



## miriam7

we are on a good roll of bfp's so im sure it will be busy on here soon


----------



## popsi

well i wont  be joining you but will peep in now and again


----------



## miriam7

never say never popsi


----------



## miriam7

calling ness ! how are you doing are you exited for your scan ? got one on thur at 2 im so exited just hope its in the right place


----------



## kara76

wow spooks

amazing i bet, you make sure you update us


----------



## miriam7

glad your scan went well  its mad to see a heartbeat so early  how are you feeling any morning sickness yet ... not that im wishing it on you


----------



## KellyG

hiyaaaaaaaaaa i can join now woohoo lol


----------



## miriam7

yay i got company we can chuck in this room girls lol


----------



## KellyG

lmao my mum thinks its twins cos ive felt sick for a week   plus she is a twin and my nan had 2 sets of triplets   how did you get a blood test?? did you have to pay??


----------



## miriam7

my mum was saying that to me too twins on my dads side  lol.. blood test i just phoned up and asked nicely   were you bad with morning sickness on josh?


----------



## KellyG

omg yes, i couldnt eat anything with josh and i couldnt make it to the loo to be sick either   all my hormones went mad, my hair on my arms legs belly face went dark and i was the size of a house lmao im gonna ring on fri and ask for bloods if not im gona ring my gp but the results take longer i wanna know what my levels are


----------



## miriam7

pmsl your in for a nice time then   yep i rang on fri and asked to come in on the monday as test day was sunday so they should let you


----------



## KellyG

i bought a preg magazine today, my mum made me lmao. also had a look in peacocks at the mat clothes oh and i bought some more pee sticks  

at 8 weeks whats ur symptoms ?


----------



## miriam7

feeling minging all day and sore REALLY veiny boobs lol are you doing a pee stick a day lol


----------



## KellyG

aww make sure you get using stretch mark cream on your boobs n belly asap and get a support bra lmao my friends boobs looked like puppy ears after she gave birth  

yep i have 4 more tests 2 cheapy ones and 2 digital ones its routine now


----------



## miriam7

lol i been using stretch mark cream already jeffs mum got it for me


----------



## monkeymind

Hi Girls, thought I'd pop in here and say hello, it's been such a long time since I posted on this site but I didn't want to upset anyone because I'm now 26weeks and what a roller coaster journey it's been after complete bed rest for four months, I still can't believe it though. I'm still classed as high risk so have to see consultant every 3 weeks for scan but we're getting there!
Been reading the other girls posts over the months to see how they're doing, they were all so helpful during my treatment and I still think of them and what they're going through.

Hope you don't mind me joining in here,

xx


----------



## nicole74

Hi girls

I hope its ok to join you.  I have tested today and have a  .

Nicole xx


----------



## miriam7

hello monkeymind and nicole   nicole  on your bfp   have you tested early or is today otd? monkeymind 26 weeks wow    i can remember you used to post here before.. how come you are classed as high risk ?


----------



## nicole74

Hi everyone

Miriam, I have tested a few days early OTD is the 6th.  I asked why I had to test on day 17 and the nurse said thats their new policy.

I have always tested around 14dpt. I have phoned the clinic and they said it was ok and booked me in for my first scan on the 25th of september.

Lv Nicole xx


----------



## kara76

welcome nicola

congratulation


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations on your BFP                          NICOLE XXXX


----------



## KellyG

OMG nicole fab news on your bfp my otd is the 6th and i tested early  so thats it im ringing clinic tomorow!!!!! i want a scan toooooooooo


----------



## nicole74

Hi Kelly

I rang the clinic expecting them to give me a row for testing early.  They just congratulated me and booked it straight away.

Ring and get your scan date it makes you feel sooo good.    

Nicole xx


----------



## KellyG

OMG im sooo ringing at 8.30 lmaooooooo!!!!

Ive done 7 tests so they shouldnt argue with that hehehe! 

If they tell me off for ringing im gonna blame you nic


----------



## miriam7

wow nicole and kelly did you have transfer the same day too? i was really naughty and tested a week early lol ... my next and final  scan is thursday 11th


----------



## Scouse

KellyG said:


> OMG im sooo ringing at 8.30 lmaooooooo!!!!
> 
> Ive done 7 tests so they shouldnt argue with that hehehe!
> 
> If they tell me off for ringing im gonna blame you nic


Let them try! 
They'lljust offer their congrats and so they should!
Congratualtions to all you pregnant ladies - enjoy every second X


----------



## KellyG

i tested a week early but in my mind it was only 3 days!

miriam how many scans have you had altogether? suppose it will be normal then 12w then 18-20w miriam you told me not to ring clinic   lmao im soo excited now god cant they be open now


----------



## nicole74

Kelly, 7 tests  WOW, That must be costing you a fortune.     I have done 2 and I am going to get another for OTD just in case.

They wont tell you off, they are lovely at the clinic.  


Miriam, My ET was on the 20th. Good luck with your scan on the 11th.


----------



## KellyG

Nicole ive got 3 left to do might do my digital in the morning too   im also gona ask for bloods cos i wanna know what my levels are! who did you talk to? i wanna talk to debs cos me likey her oh and i love grace now as she got me knocked up


----------



## nicole74

I spoke to louise.  Can we ask for bloods then because I would like to know my levels.

I may ask for bloods on Friday because I have to go and collect a prescription anyway.  Not too sure who Grace is?  Debs in nice aswel.


----------



## KellyG

Louise is fab! Miriam had her bloods done but there was a valid reason for that, so im not sure, i will ask! Oh yeah forgot about the fing pessaries   more of them i mean


----------



## miriam7

kelly i phoned on monday but test day wasnt till following sunday so i was told to ring back ...i did on the fri and booked blood test for the monday lol i was scared it was ectopic because both my tubes are knackered ...im sure if you ask nicely they will give you blood test


----------



## kara76

girls

bloods are pointless unless you have 2 blood test 48 hours apart, it will tell you nothing and really is a pointless task and could possibally cause more worry that anything else


----------



## miriam7

yeah true kara but because my level was 1600 i was able to have scan apparently over 1000 and baby might be seen on scan


----------



## KellyG

i want a scan, im gonna do a tom cruise and buy my own scanning machine


----------



## kara76

miriam your levels were unusally high, this is quite rare

a beta hcg alone will only give the intial hcg value, this confirms nothing, if the hcg is low this can cause worry and stress which is not good

maybe i should just stay out of this thread as i know very little about pregnancy but i do know about hcg values


----------



## miriam7

pmsl maybee we should all chip in for one    dnt be silly kara you know loads they just want to know there levels are high enough maybee if its low they will be allowed another in 2 days


----------



## KellyG

i just want to know what my levels are!


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

Congratulations to all you who've had BFP , I remember clearly the morning I did my test and I still can't believe it now 26 weeks on! Just take it easy, look after yourselves and enjoy!

Miriam, to answer your question I had a terrible start to the pregnancy with OHSS, when things settled I then had three episodes of very heavy bleeding week 8, 9 and 11 and bled until week 13...I must admit my experience at emergency gynae during these times was dreadful, once waiting three hours before seeing anyone and bleeding so much through my trousers in the waiting room and cramping was humiliating because I thought it was all over, but, thank god each time they found a heartbeat. During the third time they discovered I had a subchorionic haematoma which was causing the bleeding and there was a high risk of miscarriage so I was told to have complete bed rest apart from going for scans every two weeks, the haematoma was absorbed by week 21 but I am still classed as high risk which is also due to my history of endo surgery, pain and my age, so I still have to take it easy and see the consultant for scans every 2-3 weeks which is reassuring.

Good luck girls with your scans, I've had so many scans since week 6 I've lost count!
I must admit I agree with Kara re bloods, I did my one test and left it at that, I considered asking for bloods but was afraid of getting more worried and upset if the result wasn't what I wanted to hear, I just stayed calm and positive and waited for the first scan.

Bye for now.xx


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Monkey,

I'm gkad things have settled down a bit for you.  I hope you're feeling better now.

Take care xxxxx


----------



## miriam7

you have been through the mill must of been so scary bleeding .. take it easy and keep in contact


----------



## ebonie

Aw monkey mind you have been through the mill hun you keep on resting hunnie you had some scary experiences        

How is the rest of you blooming pregnat ladies doing ??


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks i keep burping too..better than actually being sick no doubt ! i have been to drs today had my blood pressure checked and got booked in to see midwife on 16th..seems a bit more real now


----------



## KellyG

miriam how many scans are we having? why does mine seem so far away


----------



## miriam7

i had early one at 5weeks  just to check it wernt ectopic cos my tubes are a mess...you will be having a 7 week yeah? then if your lucky you get 9 weeks like mine on thur


----------



## KellyG

cant i have one every week   ive showed mike the 4d scans and we are gonna have one done around valentines day


----------



## miriam7

they look brill dnt they are you looking at that baby bond? o yeah whats your due date??


----------



## KellyG

yeah it was baby bond.. edd 11th may 2009 woopwoop


----------



## miriam7

lol my bdays the 3rd may ... my dads bday is 10th april and mines due on 13th  he was really ill in jan on a life support after an asthma attack would be great to have it on his bday would make his day


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Girls

Can i join you. BFP still with me even though offical test date Saturday. My transfer was the 28th August...So excited!!


----------



## kara76

have you told clinic yet and got a scan booked?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

kara76 said:


> have you told clinic yet and got a scan booked?


No, not that brave. Rang for more meds and said i would call them after Saturday with my result...but have tested every day since subday with BFPs so its looking good


----------



## miriam7

lol i tested everyday sometimes 2 in 1 day! im sure they will book you a scan if you phone a day early on fri


----------



## KellyG

YAAAAY well done hun.. ring them and just tell them you tested early, i did and they booked my scan do it do it do it!!!!


----------



## kara76

good luck with scan miriam


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

KellyG said:


> YAAAAY well done hun.. ring them and just tell them you tested early, i did and they booked my scan do it do it do it!!!!


Got a scan for the 3rd October...fab!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miriam7

well done on booking scan you can have a ticker countdown now ...bet time will fly by


----------



## KellyG

Yay thats fab news, told ya   xxx


----------



## Laura36

Ok girls, I need some technical help.  How do I get a ticker to countdown?  I think I'll do one for my scan which is 2nd Oct.  Then if all goes well I'll do a preg one too.


----------



## banksy1

Hello there

Congrats Laura, wow we def had a lucky week when we wnet in for EC  
That not fair I've got to wait until the 9th Oct for my scan. 

Done loads of test now all still BFP, got a digital one to do tommorow.


----------



## ebonie

Wow girls this board is getting so busy   its fabulous


----------



## Laura36

Hi everyone,
I thought the 2WW was bad but this is even worse!  I think I'm driving myself    worrying too much which can't help.

I keep worrying if I get cramps then worrying if I don't get them.  I keep prodding my boobs to check they are still sore! I've done 5 HPT's (all positive thankfully).  That's one per day since the original one.

It's driving me mad.  I wish I could skip through to 12 weeks.

Is anyone else like this?


----------



## kara76

laura

it is gona be a worrying time for you, try and take a day at a time


----------



## miriam7

karas right the worrying doesnt stop just cos you got a bfp ...im still aware of every stomach twinge too


----------



## monkeymind

Hi,

I agree, I'm now 29 weeks and worry every day about something. At the moment I'm worrying that the baby isn't kicking as much, last week I was worrying he/she was kicking too much! It's natural to worry I used to desperately wish the time away so I could quickly get to week 12 and then I set myself goals for every couple of weeks so I could tick the weeks off, it seemed to go so slowly but looking back I don't know where the time went and now I'm panicking because I think I need to start writing a shopping list!
Just keep positive and I'm sure all will be fine. 
xx


----------



## miriam7

lol so times moving a bit to quick now is it   i agree set goals ...time has flown by for me to 10 weeks ... but its going to drag a bit now waiting for my 12 week scan  which i have a feeling is going to be 13 weeks as i  only have midwife tomorrow and she the one to arrange it


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi All

Glad to see everyone is doing ok. I am keeping positive..during my last pregnancy (sadly ended at 21 weeks) i was poorly from the start and never really let myself get excited as i was sure something wss going to go wrong. I just wore one size bigger and looked like a blob, which i dont think helped. So today i went to the Jojo Maman Baby Factory shop in Newport, only found it by accident...Didnt dare to buy but there were great bargins. Lots of maternity stuff for £5 and i had fun thinking i could buy some soon.

http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/newport.htm

Sarah x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

lol sarah my mum inlaw and sis in law work there   ive had some bargains 2 tops at a pound each and a tub of stretch mark cream for nothing   im waiting for the nov sale then im going to go nuts


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Its amazing!!! I didnt know it was there until yesterday when i spotted it on their website. Its so cheap but not sure how often they get clothes in. Is the sale in November a big one  then?  I was very impressed with the quality of the clothes, much nicer than the sack type stuff you see in some places.  I am determined to enjoy every minute of the next 9 months!! 

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

i think the big sale is going to be in march but there is one in nov.. there has just been one bout 2 weeks ago but i think it gets really busy on sale day    i got a preview but didnt buy much as dont want to temp fate ...i did buy a belly band tho    im sure jeffs mum gets discount


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

November would be good i should be quite fat by then  I like this http://www.jojomamanbebe.co.uk/img/pic/swatches/a9629.htm they had it but it was full price so its on a wish list at the moment. I know what you mean about tempting fate but during my last pregnancy i thought like that until about 19 weeks and i made it a nightmare for myself as i was in a state of panic all the time and wouldnt let myself enjoy it incase things went wrong....which they did but that wasnt a misscarriage just a freak one in a million.. So this time fun is on the menu..and shopping at the factory shop i think. 

Sarah
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7

thats nice i like the white one by the march sale we wont be able to move to go lol .. i really hope this is a happy healthy pregnancy you deserve it


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks..you too. I am going to enjoy everything even if i start chucking up!

Sarah x


----------



## Laura36

Hi Sarah,
Glad you're doing ok and have a great positive attitude.  I need to take a leaf out of your book and stop worrying!
Are you working at the moment?  I'm just not interested in work right now (not that I really ever am!).  I find it so hard to concentrate when I have something much more important to think about.

X


----------



## Laura36

ok girls, I'm trying to create a ticker but struggling.  I've been on the lilypie website and created it but which link do I use to cut & paste into my profile page on FF?


----------



## Laura36

it's showing on my profile summary page but not on the bottom of my posts. Any ideas?


----------



## monkeymind

Morning,
How strange, I've planned to go to jojomamanbebe today and I thiught I'd have a quick check of my emails and there you've all been discussing jojomamanbebe....how strange! It's only recently I've started buying maternity clothes, I was desperate for jeans and big bras and knickers! but like you Sazzleevans I've been so afraid that something would go wrong because I've been so unwell throughout and I couldn't leave the house anyway so my old joggers did the job up until now. So I'll go over and have a look to see what they got...any excuse to get out!

Have a good day!


----------



## ebonie

Enjoy ur shopping hun lol

Laura i have just found this click the link and it will take u to a page which will show u what to do  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45976.0


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Girls

Glad to hear we are all ok at the moment. I am making so much of an effort to be positive i could start a dancing about the place.....which is a clue that i am not in work at the moment. I go back on 7th October so have another 3 weeks off. I have  my scan on the 3rd and when that comes back that i am all ok a few days later its work for me   but it will help pass the time between shopping and surfing the net for maternity clothes.

Went to the gym today.  I am not very fit but think working out will help with the PMA (postive mental attitude) just cant see the point worrying as it wont change anything and i have waited for this for so long going to just enjoy as wont change the outcome but will make me   for now and that must be a good think.  I did 40 minutes at a very slow speed on the cross trainer and 20 minutes on the bike.

Maybe i will have some icecream now


----------



## Laura36

Hurrah, thanks Emma it worked!  

Sarah - well done you on going to the gym.  I'm too scared even to suck my tummy muscles in - guess that's alright though is it??!  Better start doing something soon otherwise I'll be the size of a house and will be needing the maternity clothes soon!
Already my normal/slim jeans are too tight so I'm resigned to wearing older one's.  I think it's more to do with the chocolate I ate whilst injecting and the cake I ate during the 2WW, lol.

Have just done my 7th HPT as still paranoid....  I am supposed to be working at home today but not getting much done.  I have to go to London all day tomorrow and Birmingham all day on Thursday so I'm giving myself a bit of a relax today to compensate for all the travelling/trains/tubes etc.

Lots of   to everyone X


----------



## miriam7

none of my old jeans fit either ...i have got 2 pairs of maternity ones from the next sale ...but am living in leggings at the moment as there so comfy   i have been to see midwife this morning ..nothing much happened apart from taking my details and giving me a due date of 14th april   shes coming to house on 1st october so i better start cleaning lol


----------



## kara76

remember to keep hold of your maternity wear girls, cause I AM GONA GET PREGNANT NEXT GO


----------



## miriam7

i will have a pile for you kara seen as your tiny and short like me lol


----------



## kara76

thats a deal then miriam lol


----------



## miriam7

i mean i used to be tiny lol im hitting 9.2 already ...i blame the steroids but ive stopped taking them now lol


----------



## Laura36

Kara it's so your go next!!    However I'm tall and not skinny (lol) so my stuff wont fit.  

Well done on your midwife appt Miriam, that's another milestone.

I've made a GP appt for this Friday morning to let them know. Not sure exactly what they will do but guess that's the first step to getting assigned a midwife.

I still don't think it's really sunk in yet........


----------



## miriam7

yep laura gp will arange for you to see midwife ... i had nothing checked today no blood pressure or wee lol im thinking maybee next time they will  ... my 12 week scan is going to be later seen as the midwife has only just filled in the form to send to hospital..i dnt mind tho im thinking i will get a better picture the longer it takes


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Well being a lady of leisure for this week i decided to go AGAIN to Jojo Maman Baby as i was down that way and did it!! I bought a pair of maternity trousers. They are very nice but cream so i just in the process of dying them brown. They were only £6.50 so its a bargain.  I wont need them for a while but it was great just to buy them 

Laura i eat so much pre and post my 2www i couldnt wait to go to  the gym and start to get on with things. Its was all lower body so is fine.

Midwives booked cool!! I havent booked to see my doc think that might be my next venture...

Chat soon girls
Sarah


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks my bellys big to already   i have my 12 week scan appoinment through its this thur so i will be 11weeks 3 days its worked out 2 weeks since last one at heath lol


----------



## ebonie

Aww another scan to add to your album miriam   
Spooks hope ur thrush gets better soon hun  

How is the rest of our preggy ladies doing ??


----------



## Moth

Glad all you ladies are doing well with being preggers!

Don't worry Laura, i'm also tall and not thin so you can throw your clothes my way  

Hope you're all looking after yourselves and not eating for two, or three in kelly's case  

Take care

xx


----------



## miriam7

lol you are slim moth stop fibbing ! poor kelly i have just thought double trouble and double the sickness too


----------



## Moth

Didn't think of that Miriam, twinnies = twice the sickness?   Hopefully not Kelly!


----------



## miriam7

bound to be the hcg levels will be higer and more hormones = sickness ...sorry kelly lol


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Spooks for your reply.  

Moth - I think I'll be the size of a house by the time I get to buy any maternity clothes!!  

No sign of nausea for me yet and 6 weeks today.  Neither my mum or sister had it with either of their pregnancies so perhaps I'll miss out on that joy.  Guess that means I'll have to find another way of controlling my eating habit though!  

Miriam - I can't believe you're nearly into your 2nd Trimester!  Well done, hope you soon start to feel really well and bloom.

I can't wait to get to 12 weeks, wish someone would knock me out and wake me up then.  I'm soooo worried about it all going well, some days worse than others. Today did my final clearblue digital and finally is says 3+ weeks which is fab as for the last 10 days I've still be getting 2-3 weeks. Enough of buying expensive hpt's I'm back to the cheapies until my scan.  Think my hpt habit is out of control but hoping my scan will help me to ease off.  Think I must have spent £50 already, lol....... 

What's everyone up to today? I'm working at home and do have loads to do and lots of conf calls so can't chill out too much unfortunately.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Guys

Glad to see everyone is doing well. All ok here just getting quite nervous..keep checking when i  go to the loo as i have had some cramping but nothing...so hoping its just a normal sign.  I think even if i didnt have any twinges etc i would still be nervous at the moment. I was doing so well but nerves have hit me now as its getting real  that the scan is coming up quite soon.

Sarah x


----------



## Laura36

Hi Sarah,
Glad you're ok.  I've had cramps and sharp twinges etc over the last 2 days (though not today yet).  It's very worrying but hopefully perfectly normal. 
My scan is 2nd Oct when is yours?
Are you back in work now?


----------



## KellyG

miriam, i told you i was feeling sick too early.. i knew there was more than one!! I will have to get a people carrier tut i love my car, and mike wont get rid of his   my belly is gonna be huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## kara76

i hate to disappoint kelly but not all ladies with twins have massive bellys

bummer about having to get a people carrier though.....


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Laura

Glad your feeling better today. I have lost the twinges today too but feel so sick...never thought i would be happy to feel sick but at least its poss a good sign.  

No i am not back in work. I have had so so many mc that my doc signed me off and i went to see my works doc last week and even though i am happy to go back when my note runs out he wanted me to consider staying off until 12 weeks which i was suprised about. My OH really wants me to stay off till then too just to make sure we do our best as so often i get problems up until then. My job isnt office based. I am a police officer so i have to consider what i do when i go back..def no uniform and need to keep out of trouble,

Hope your not working too hard.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7

ive decided not not find out i want the suprise after all my hard work lol i will have a 4d scan tho ...and will try guessing from that


----------



## KellyG

miriam are you moving your ticker urself lol its goin so fast!!


----------



## miriam7

i know times flying by ..goodbye pessaries next monday   get your double trouble pic uploaded kelly!


----------



## KellyG

how much did you pay to put your pics up? im not putting them on ******** yet, gonna wait a few more weeks.. omg miriam cant believe you can stp the bullets i have another 5 weeks yet


----------



## miriam7

3.99 for a months charter memnership is the only way to get gallery pics ! or you can put it in samsons place for us to nose at for a night lol...i cant wait to stop the bullets ...hopefully i will have another pic on thur ive heard i have to pay 3.50 for it  tho...bloody skanky hospital


----------



## KellyG

ok i will try now lol

yep for normal scan pics you have to pay and depends on whos doing it will depend on how many pics you get. i didnt have many on my 12w with josh but had loads on the 18w+


----------



## miriam7

i hope i dont get only 1 c##p one! its going to be a long wait till my next 1 so want a good pic to stare at lol ...do you know if you pay when you book babybond scan..or do you pay on the day of scan?


----------



## KellyG

hhaha i was just on their site. not sure but i went to book and it just asked lmp then wot type of scan then my name email and phone number and it said send appt request so not too sure what else happens im thinkin around end of jan beginning of feb. wot about you?? i cant do my photo cos i cant find the lead for my phone and the scanner isnt plugged in


----------



## miriam7

plug the scanner in! im thinking just b4 crimbo jeff can pay as my present


----------



## kara76

laura my appointment is at 11am so i will miss you, saying that im normally a little early lol


----------



## miriam7

im back from antenatal it took over 2 hours.. jeff wasnt happy hes such a moaner lol my scan was brill it was moving about like mad   you can definetly see the head eyes and even the lips


----------



## ebonie

Aww thats fab miriam isnt mad how quick they develop.I think u have a hyper baby in there lol  
All Men are moaners aint they lol but two hrs is a long time to wait isnt it


----------



## kara76

miriam it must of been amazing


----------



## miriam7

it was crazy considering its so small (46 mm) lol..it looks fully formed already! it it moves that much when its bigger im in for a kickin


----------



## ebonie

You will be battered and bruised when u get bigger Miriam   oopss shouldnt laugh


----------



## KellyG

have you put the pic up yet?


----------



## KellyG

OMG MIRIAM s/he is luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush!!!!!!!!!!! theres a head and everything


----------



## miriam7

no not yet gotta wait for my sis after i cant do the scanner    you got txt then ...mad aint it lol


----------



## KellyG

awwww lil one is fab well done!!!!


----------



## miriam7

well the pics were worth the 3.00 i had to pay    got a real long wait now tho till next scan 18 or 20 weeks ...suppose i will just have to get big in the meantime lol


----------



## Scouse

That's lovely news Miriam = such a relief  
When the embryologist came to get me today my dh asked if he should come too!    He did his 'bit' last time and now thinks his job is finished


----------



## ANDI68

Great news on the scan Miriam.


----------



## popsi

miriam.. fab news honey glad it was all ok xx r u gonna find out the flavor ?


----------



## miriam7

nope i want the suprise after all the hard work lol  my sis is here now so will get her to scan my pic in computer


----------



## Laura36

Morning ladies,
Who else has their scan this week? I'm sure it wasn't just me - I'm on Thursday.
Is anyone else panicking as well?  Kelly/Miriam - did you have a major stress before your first scan?
I keep thinking there will be nothing in there or no heartbeat! 

Need some PMA but mine seems to have taken a hike


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks i thought the same it looked like an alien on early scan   i am relieved it looks like a baby now lol my sickness is wearing off now so hopefully you will be fine when you get to 11 or 12 weeks   laura dont worry we are all scared till scan then the worrying doesnt stop i think cos its been so hard to get here its so hard to stop worrying that something bads going to happen


----------



## kara76

its so weird but when ever i pop in here time seems to be flying by

its kinda mad that a new person can be grown in 9 months, my head hurts thinking about it 

good luck to you all and i will be popping in from time to time


----------



## KellyG

laura i was scared cos i was bleedin so i had an emergency, but everything was fine and i saw our babies 3 days b4 we should have   what you are feeling is normal and i hope you will see that you were worrying for nowt my dear!! All the best, look forward to reading your post thursday xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Aww, thanks girls.  I made myself feel better lunchtime today by nipping out to boots and buying a HPT to do in the office loos - thankfully was positive.  It was driving me crazy but really helped calm me down and get on with doing a bit of work for a change!

Finally my scan seems quite soon - as well as being worried I'm also incredibly excited!


----------



## KellyG

Laura i still have 2 left you should have said lmao. glad you feel better tho huni, enjoy it


----------



## banksy1

Hello everyone

Just to say I am still alive, just  . Just a little update about me. I phoned clinic on Monday at 4pm to get some reassurance from them about a pain I am having in my left hand side. I was put through to Deb who asked me to describe the pain. They wanted me there and then to go down and have some blood taken and a scan, just in case it was an ectopic. Well they found that my both ovaries are very very enlarged and that is the pain but we also saw two little heart beats. I am keeping my original scan on the 9th so that DH can be there. 

Hope you are all well and Good luck everyone who is having a scan this week. 

Kath


----------



## kara76

aww kath

sorry your ovaries are sore but omg twins you lucky girl


----------



## Laura36

Wow, Kath more twins that's amazing.  There are so many twins on this site at the moment!
Hope your pain starts to get better and glad you were able to have the scan to reassure you.


----------



## miriam7

well done kath ...another set of twins lol hope your ovaries get back to normal soon


----------



## ebonie

Wow twins kath thats fab hun.  
I hope your ovaries get back to normal soon hun


----------



## Scouse

Ladies does anyone know of ladies that have had af pains throughout 2ww and still got a bfp


----------



## Queenie1

well done kath twins that's fab.


----------



## KellyG

Kath well done huni welcome to the twinnie club   What time is your scan on the 9th mine is at 9.15

Scouse i had af pains all the way thru and still have them now. Dont worry tho hun xx


----------



## miriam7

lol spooks maybee laura will bring the triplets to the board   how are you feeling spooks ...my sickness is wearing of now thankfully


----------



## banksy1

Thanks for all the messages, Kelly my scan is at 8.45 onthe 9th.
Good luck Laura for tomorrow. Scouse I had AF pains on 2ww too.

kath


----------



## Laura36

My scan is at 8.30am tomorrow.  I'll be over the moon with one healthy bean.  Although happily accept more if they are there. It's so nerve racking waiting.  I just hope everything is ok.

Will update tomorrow.

Still not many symptoms, tiredness and sore boobs still.  Very very mild nausea occaisionally and yesterday I had a very brief moment of dizziness & had to lie down.


----------



## kara76

good luck laura


----------



## miriam7

your symptoms sound promising to me   im sure the sickness will get worse soon lol


----------



## kara76

laura

good luck


----------



## Laura36

Scan went really well.  Just one broad bean which had a perfect heartbeat and measures at 7 weeks, hurrah!  I'm so relieved.

Initially Deb thought she might have seen 2 but thinks now it's just one.  On that basis she's sneaked us in for another scan at 9 weeks which is fab as I don't think I can wait til 12 weeks to see the bean again. Also she says you get a much better view at 9 weeks.

The clinic was manic this morning. We waited until 9.10am for our scan (since 8.15 ish).  Deb apologised as they'd had a team meeting which ran over. The waiting area was full!


----------



## banksy1

Fantastic news Laura, you must be really pleased. Did she give you a EDD mine is the 20th May.

Kath


----------



## Laura36

23rd May based on size at this stage but I had my EC same day as you.  So I'd worked it out as 19th May.  Deb said it doesn't matter right now as the dating scan at 12 weeks will confirm all that.  She seemed happy with the size/heartbeat etc.

How are you feeling?  I'm feeling good today, much happier now I know things are going ok so far.


----------



## banksy1

Laura I know what you mean I had worked it out to be 19th May. I feeling better today drinking lots and it seems to be working. Deb advised me to have a few days off from school to rest and I am feeling tons better due to a little napping in the afternoon.

Kath


----------



## miriam7

great news laura   you can relax a bit now ..not too long to wait till your next scan ..did you get a pic to stare at


----------



## kara76

well done laura


----------



## Laura36

thanks girls. Yes I've got 4 pics although it just looks like a broad bean right now.  Very comforting to know there is actually something in there!

Can't wait for my next scan - less than 2 weeks


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Laura


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Andi, you'll be on here next after your tx


----------



## miriam7

i have framed every scan pic i had   next scan will be much better to look at and 2 weeks will fly by


----------



## kara76

miriam have you got the scan frames from ebay


----------



## miriam7

lol no there not single frames i have 1 big black frame that holds 6 pics i have 1 gap waiting for my 20 week scan ...they had really nice proper scan frame in jewelry shop at hospital for 1 pic


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Havent been online for a while as i have been feeling SO sick. I mean well sick. Like a very bad hangover constantly!! I went for my scan Friday 4th and the receptionist noticed that i looked quite bad and brought me some water as we had to wait a while BUT there is a good reason we are  having twins!!!!! On friday they measured 7 weeks 6 days so bigger than i thought too hence i think the reason for my sickness. Due 15th May 2009.

Glad to here everyone is doing well.  Just need to stop feeling yuck  now so i can enjoy it!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## miriam7

o my god thats the 3rd set   must be something in the air ...congratulations sarah you must be over the moon   i sympathise with the sickness it was bloody horrible for me and im sure its a lot worse for you


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks!! We are just so pleased that we are having twins and i am very excited. The sickness i can put up with as i am so pleased but it is really really bad. We are supposed to be going away on Sunday on a BOAT to northern Spain but i think we might have to cancel if i dont feel any better The nurse did laugh when i said what do you think about the chances of our holiday. 18 hours on a boat!!

Yes must be something in the water..lots of twins about 

Sarah x


----------



## ebonie

Congratulations sazzle that is fab news sorry to hear about ur sickness though hope it gets better soon hugs emmaxxxx


----------



## miriam7

pmsl i would defo avoid the boat ..just the thought makes me feel sick i do get sea sickness tho normally    have you been eating ginger biscuits ...i wore travel sickness bands too it looked like i was going for a jog


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Ginger biscuits tasted worse second time around  The travel bands i think just make me feel like i am trying some to do something when you have to just put up with it...not working. The boat is really looking like a no no. I wake up about 3am being sick and it continues all day. The evening being quite bad but letting up once i have eaten. With luck it will pass but think my 2 little ones are eating all the sugar i can put in as my levels feel quite low....maybe an excuse for a cake or two lol

Sarah x
PS Has you sickness stopped now??


----------



## miriam7

my sickness seemed to get better in the night too but back with avangence in the morning.. its wearing off now i have a funny 10 mins here and there but im loads better i have been having headaches now tho instead    i was never actually sick i take it you are being ?


----------



## Laura36

Wow Sarah more twins that's amazing.  I can't believe it 3 sets in just a couple of weeks!
Sorry you're feeing so sick though that's pretty miserable.

I've felt properly nauseous for the first time this morning - quite bad, had to lie down and wait for it to go which took about 45 mins.  Then I had something to eat which helped loads.
Does this sound about right for you seasoned m/s girls?

I also got through all the info from the midwife on antenatal testing.  Quite scary to find that I have a 1 in 353 chance of downs as I'll be 35 when I give birth.  Also my husband is a carrier of Beta Thallasaemia so am hoping I'm not (it's very rare in the UK population so should be ok on that front).  

Miriam have you got to the point yet of having the blood tests for downs as yet?  The amnio or CVS sound pretty scary!


----------



## KellyG

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay Sarah congratulations welcome to the twinnie club   Im still being sick sorry to say and i feel sick all day too   It will wear off, i have 3 weeks to go before it starts to wear off   I went in to day to get more pessaries and its the last batch i will have to take yaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## kara76

wow sarah well done on your twins


----------



## Scouse

Another double congrats Sarah!!! well done you!  Hope the sickness leaves soon and allows you to enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## ANDI68

Well done Sarah


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations sarah that is brill news.  

hope the sickness doesn't last too long.


----------



## popsi

lovely news on the twins sarah well done to you and Dh xx


----------



## miriam7

laura my downs blood test is booked for 28th at my doctors with midwife ...im going to pass on the amnio...whats cvs i cant find anthing in my leaflets about it ?


----------



## Laura36

I think the CVS (or perhaps I have it wrong and it's CVC?) does the same job as the amnio.  But I think they remove a sample of the placenta to test instead.  Still carries a 1-2% risk of miscarriage.


----------



## miriam7

i will be passing on that too then   ...im just having the blood test


----------



## lola C

Congratulations on the twins Sarah - that is lovely news!  Boat trip sounds like hell - I would avoid at all costs!!

Now I know Kelly is having twins too - who was the other one?  Have I missed something here?

A friend of mine had the CVS done - but that was at the Maudsley in London and it was one of the fairly well known fertility doctors - I can't remember his name but I think it's something Greek.  She had it done because of her age - she was about 42 at the time.  Everything was fine for her.  Is it Chorionic Villus Sampling or something like that?

Laura - I would try not to worry about the statistics they throw at you.  A friend of mine was recommended she have the amnio due to her age (I think she was 39/40 at the time) and she was told she had a 1 in 100 chance of having a child with Downs - the midwife was strongly urging her to go for the test but my friend pointed out it's only a 1% chance of Downs, compared with the risk of miscarriage she didn't think it was worth chancing it.


----------



## miriam7

lola its banksy having twins aswell


----------



## Laura36

thanks Lola, that's a great way of looking at things re downs i.e. risk of downs for me (until blood results) is much less than risk of miscarriage from having the invasive tests.  
Will wait to see what the bloods say but I feel better about it now and perhaps won't have the CVS or amnio unless more risky than the tests.  Makes lots of sense.

I'm having food issues this week.  Still fancy all the usual things I like (junk food, curries, chinese etc) but when it comes to eating it I just feel sick and don't fancy it at all.  I think I'll need to stick to really plain food for a bit.  Also have gone off chocolate which is unheard of for me!  Fancy salty food instead, particularly quavers......

Hope everyone's doing ok and all the twins mums to be are not feeling too sick


----------



## miriam7

laura im the same ive wasted 2 curries by wanting them and not eating them..  ive turned really picky


----------



## ANDI68

Curries Miriam    When are you starting the healthy eating then?


----------



## lola C

Thanks Miriam.

Glad to be of help Laura   Hope you are feeling OK


----------



## KellyG

Hellooooooooo 

Hope all you up the duffers are ok 

I had my 9 week scan today and they are perfect!!! They were both moving and one (according to DH) was boxing.... Debbie has told me to ease off the cyclogest end of next week FEW and i saw my MF today who is gonna ring me next week to come out and book me in baby woohooo!!


----------



## miriam7

thats brill news kelly i bet they looked more like babies today   im loving no pessaries couldnt wait to stop them lol whats mf do you mean midwife ? is that it now with the clinic was it your final visit?


----------



## KellyG

lol yeah miriam midwife, last visit to the clinic i asked debbie if i could go back next week and she laughed i want another one i love it!! im counting down the days now till the end of pessaries ive ran out of fem fresh and just stocked up on pnaty liners and hopfully i will start to feel clean again lol. when do you see you MW next?


----------



## miriam7

lol i know what you mean im dying for another scan to know all is well   ive not got midwife till 28th then im having the downs blood test done and my next scan is 18th nov ... you still got sickness?


----------



## Laura36

Well done Kelly fab news on your scan.
I can't wait for my 9 week which is Wednesday so not long now.  Just hope the broad bean is still ok.  Maybe it'll look like something else and we'll have to change the name!


----------



## miriam7

glad all is well spooks   i havent heard heartbeat yet...but my mums just bought me a doppler which should be here begining of the week


----------



## Laura36

Hi spooks, glad your 12 week scan went well with your broad bean!

I'm getting very nervous about my 9 week scan on Wed.  All my symptoms have disappeared today?! I'm really worried that something won't be right.

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunny weekend


----------



## Laura36

Forgot to ask, how soon can you use a doppler?  I'm a bit unsure about getting one as I know I'll be obsessed!


----------



## KellyG

some dopplers can be used between 14-16 weeks but not to be worried if you cant find anything, im gonna get mine soon lol

laura you will be fine, keep up the pma  

spooks glad your scan went brill, have you got any photos on here??


----------



## kara76

spooks well done mate

bet its all becoming very real


----------



## popsi

here we goooooooo girls !!!


----------



## miriam7

the doppler my mums ordered me is only a cheapy one but says can be used from 10-12 weeks ...should be here begining of the week i will let you know if it works   try not to worry laura my sickness came and went im sure all will be fine at scan


----------



## ANDI68

Spooks' scan pic will be in disguise.  Maybe a pumpkin as something seasonal


----------



## miriam7

pmsl so true maybee wearing a moustache too


----------



## KellyG

Miriam has your doppler arrived yet?? I went into Mothercare today and ive already spent about 5k (in my head that is) I did see a hideous grow bag that looked like a cast off from Vicky Pollard lmao.. Hows the sickness ladies I just love mine


----------



## Laura36

my sickness has disappeared since last Friday  

scan on Wed 8.45am so hoping to see the broad bean has grown since 7 weeks.  Can you make out the head, hands etc at 9 weeks?


----------



## KellyG

yep laura definitely, the head is still bigger but the arms belly and legs are recognisable, and the hearts still flash like mad!! Bet you cant wait now lol the weeks seemed to drag by then all of a sudden the scan has been and gone and the wait is on for the next one.


----------



## miriam7

no doppler yet kell should be here in morning    whats a growbag?  ive been naughty too i have been looking at pushchairs already lol


----------



## Laura36

yes Kelly that's what I'm hoping that it all goes really quickly and I get to the 12 week scan soon!

I've got some catalogues from Mamas & Papas, Blooming Marvellous and JoJo Maman bebe so have been browsing but not bought anything. Don't think I'll buy anything til after Christmas.  
We've been offered 2 cots (my sister and SiL) and I stupidly said yes to both .  That was before our 1st scan so I wasn't sure if there would be 2 babies, lol.  Now I need to let one of them down gently  

I've bought a pair of maternity jeans although they are a bit baggy.  From red herring at debenhams.  

Have you got a baby bump Kelly with your twins?


----------



## kara76

laura

good luck with your scan


----------



## miriam7

yeah good luck laura i bet your exited tonight   my doppler better be here in morning i cant wait any longer lol


----------



## kara76

miriam remember not to worry if you don't hear a heart beat with it


----------



## miriam7

i know it could be in the wrong position i will try not to panic


----------



## kara76

good girl, not that i know much about pregnancy that is lol

i expect all your knowledge (and clothes lol)when its my tunr


----------



## miriam7

ofcoarse hun    there will be a few pairs of jeans im squeezing into the ones i had on at meet up already ive had to get a bigger pair lol


----------



## kara76

i can't beleive how quick time seems to be going for you

14 weeks already wow


----------



## miriam7

i know its flying by   have you heard of ness been wondering how far gone she is now ?


----------



## kara76

yeah ive heard from her she has 10 weeks to go

i better go to bed chat tomorrow night night


----------



## popsi

i was only thinking about ness this morning, weird or what !

laura good luck with your scan x


----------



## KellyG

Miriam has it arrived yet god where u get it from lol

Laura good luck with your scan huni  

Yes i have a bump and im gettin comments too and the looks when i say its twins lol 

I have my booking appt with mw on tuesday and hopfully my 12w scan the following week


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls.  Scan went really well.  They are all so lovely there I'm going to miss them!

The baby has implanted at the top of my uterus so the view wasn't great with an internal scan.  It measures 18mm which works out at 8w 4d which although 4 days behind my ticker (based on EC) is the same as the 7w scan which was also 4 days behind.  So at least the broad bean is growing at the right rate.  Perhaps was a late implanter or just slow like it's dad, lol!

I'm leaving my ticker as it is until the 12 week scan though.  Don't want to drop back 4 days at this point!

The bean even moved when we were watching it and still has a lovely strong heartbeat, hurrah!

Roll on the 12 week scan.  I'm going to chase up the date soon as I need to know when it is.  Otherwise I'll have to buy a doppler or get a private scan. The cheapest private scan I can find online in Cardiff is £100 at BUPA!

My jeans are getting tighter by the day, hope this is normal for 9 weeks otherwise I'm just eating way too much (probably that too though)!  Glad you have a bump Kelly as I guess with twins you'll grow quicker - will make it feel more real too. I can't wait.


----------



## kara76

well done


----------



## KellyG

OOOO Laura thats fab!! I found that at bupa i really do want another one, might buy one for my anniversary...

Im only in mat clothes now or pjs   

Did they give you the preg form Laura, i said i will bring the bubbas down to the clinci when ive had them lol 

Where is your hospital gonna be?


----------



## Laura36

Yes, I got the form at the 7w scan from Debbie.  They said today to pop in whenever I'm visiting the ante natal clinic.
I'm booked into the midwifery led unit at UHW provided there are no complications as I don't want to go to the consultant led unit with all the problems they are having.

Whereabouts do you live in Cardiff Kelly?  I'm in Penylan so UHW is only about 5 mins drive from home.

All very exciting   

My appt came through today also for the 12 week scan which is 3rd November so just under 3 weeks away.  Don't know whether i can wait that long!

I was going to have a private scan around 16 weeks (so halfway between 12w and 20w) perhaps as a birthday present as my b'day is end November.

Are you feeling ok now or is the sickness still bad?  I felt sick yesterday but nothing today.  Could have been nerves about the scan I guess?


----------



## KellyG

Laura im in Fairwater so 10 mins away from Heath for me. Im gonn have to be in the consultant led unit cos of the bubbas. Ive got my booking appt on tuesday, but want it now so i can have my date for my next scan. 3rd Nov is fab, is that at llandough or will you just be at the heath now?

Have you had a look at babybond.co.uk. We gonna have a 4d scan in feb..

Still sicky though but not been sick for a day lol

How are you feeling in general?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ANDI68

Great news Laura


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Andi.

I'm feeling absolutely fine today Kelly.  No sickness or tiredness.  The nausea I've had in the last week or two has been quite mild but enough to put me off food and want to lie down.  Sometimes I just feel a bit rubbish in general but that's about it.  Lucky I suppose.

My 12 week ante natal appt is at the heath so it'll all be there from now on. Don't worry about the cons led unit after all the issues they will ensure it's all sorted and it will be better than ever by the time we need it!  

I'm going to take a card and some chocs into the IVF Wales clinic when I go for the ante natal appt.  Just want to thank them as they've been so fab.


----------



## Cath34

Congratulations and good luck Laura


----------



## KellyG

I was thinkin the same Laura but i didnt want to jinx it so i was thinking when i found out the sexes i will send them some chocs and that. Im not really worried about the hospital tho, Llandough was bad when i gave birth there so anything would be better than that, plus i dont read that much in the Echo as i know 3 MW who work there, and so did i lol


----------



## miriam7

laura dont worry bout measurements mine was a bit behind at cardiff then at my 12 week scan it was spot on with my dates ...kelly the doppler arrived yesterday but it took me till late last night to locate the heartbeat lol i was looking way to high i found it by digging deep right above my pubic bone ..i was only picking up my own heartbeat and loads of whirling noises before that which is the blood flow


----------



## Laura36

Wow miriam that's great that the doppler is working!  Bet it's really amazing hearing your little one's heartbeating.  
I might buy a doppler but not yet, I know if I buy it too early and then don't find the hb I'll be gutted.  Perhaps I'll wait til after the 12w scan.

My dilema is that I really need to buy some maternity clothes (other than the 1 pair of jeans) soon.  Wore a work suit today as had to go to London.  Usually it's quite loose but really tight trousers - not comfy! Wish I could wait until 12 week scan first but I'm outgrowing everything really fast. Might order some online tonight then send back if no good.


----------



## KellyG

Miriam fab news on bubbas hb i want one now

Laura ive got work trousers from peacocks and next. 

Im off to get food cos im starving


----------



## KellyG

Miriam I had a dream last night that you showed me your scan photo and it was a lil girl with earings and a necklace on lmao 


Its my lil boys birthday today hes 7 awww


----------



## Laura36

Happy Birthday to Kelly's little boy!  What are you doing to celebrate later?


----------



## kara76

happy birthday young man


----------



## ebonie

[fly]Happy birthday J have a great day lots of love from emma xx[fly]

I hope all you beautiful Mums to be are feeling good lots of love emm axxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

happy bday josh.. he will have 2 extra coming to his bday next year    o kelly that made me laugh i had a horrid thought of dummy hanging of a gold chain pmsl


----------



## miriam7

anyone else suffring from bad headadches or is it just me


----------



## Laura36

Hi Miriam,
I've only had 1 headache but apprently in 2nd Tri it's very common. You can take paracetamol if you need to. 
Has your sickness gone?

My nausea only lasted about a week and also my (.)(.) no longer sore?!?


----------



## miriam7

sickness has worn off but still have a funny 10 mins here and there ...as for headaches this is 3rd day in a row with one!  my boobs are real veinny still but not as sore


----------



## ebonie

AWw miriam i really hope ur headache is ok hun   lots of love and kisses from emma xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

no headache today so i have been busy tidying whilst im in the mood


----------



## kara76

you must be nesting already


----------



## miriam7

lol not yet just hadnt tidyed much last 3 days cos my heads been killing


----------



## kara76

3 days god i haven't for ages lol


----------



## miriam7

havent what ..had headache or something else


----------



## kara76

haven't cleaned lol


----------



## Laura36

I'm like you Kara, cleaning is overrated, lol  

Glad your headache has gone Miriam.

Nausea back today for me.  Not helped by us going out for lunch and the pasta sauce was full of garlic, really made me feel like puking!


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo, have managed to persuade work that I need a parking permit until I finish for mat leave!!  That means no more buses to work.
Had a nightmare on a hot, crowded bus this morning. Felt sick & lightheaded so had to get off and go into cafe for tea & toast before going to the office


----------



## miriam7

orrr i hope your ok it will wear off a bit soon ...enjoy your permit


----------



## miriam7

kelly... whens your booking in appoinment do you know when your 12 week scan is yet?


----------



## KellyG

its tomorrow miriam, im gonna beg for my scan to be next week. when do you see ur mw next?


----------



## miriam7

midwife for me is next tue ... you never know it might be quick i saw midwife on tue for bookin in then had scan letter following monday for that thur !


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kelly - I just have to tell you this.... 

Last night (after my first jab) I dreamt that when you went for your scan they said that you were having sextuplets. You had 6 girls and they were all born in time to be bridesmaids at my best friends wedding at the end of November. They were all dressed in purple dresses and matching bonnets and were just adorable  

Aren't these drugs just great


----------



## Cath34

Taffy Girl, great dream!!  Funny you say that, I suffer from mad dreams whilst on these drugs also.  The mad world of IVF


----------



## Laura36

Woo hoo, Kelly with 6 lovely baby girls!  Don't envy you the birth though  

I'm feeling better today thanks Miriam.  Have had a headache for last 2 days though.  I'm taking paracetamol but doesn't always do the trick. Did you find anyway of clearing the headaches without tablets?  Don't really want to keep taking lots of paracetamol if I can help it.


----------



## miriam7

pmsl at taffys dream   ive been taking parecetemol too when i cant bear the pain i also bought a forehead stick it sort of cools your head so takes the edge away a bit   not nice is it sickness wears off then headache sets in lol


----------



## KellyG

Taffy I hope i had a Cesarean!!! Aww bless you dreaming about me, what i look like lol.

Laura im having headaches now... Not long and we will be blooming huni  

Miriam hows ur doppler? where did you get it?


----------



## miriam7

how did midwife appoinment go ? dopplers from ebay lol only paid 20 for it ...its good enough tho ..i finally know what im listning for last 2 nights and today i found it easy ...at first its hard i was thinking blood flow noises were the heartbeat but it was to slow   mines called angel sounds doppler theres better ones on there tho if you want to splash out


----------



## KellyG

mw went ok i had to remind her twice i was having twins tho. she gonna try and get me an appt for next week yay..

Im gonna have a look now for a doppler, did u have to pee on a stick? i didnt have to do that 7 years ago lol


----------



## miriam7

at my appoinment over drs i didnt pee on stick but did at booking in appoinment with scan ... i have to take pot of wee next tue tho lol...get doppler searching


----------



## KellyG

Ive had my appt for my 12w scan... tuesday 28th wooohooo im excited yet nervous... was quick tho, the midwife was out 2 days ago... Miriam are you having fun with your doppler lmao 

Laura hows you??

Spooks where you gone??


----------



## Laura36

Hi Kelly,
Great that your 12 w scan date came through so fast.  That's less that 1 week away!

Mine is on 3rd November so 10 days, seems like forever.

I'm feeling a bit sick today although can't complain as I really haven't had it that bad, just nausea every few days.  Makes me eat loads though which isn't so good.  Also my headaches have started and had one earlier this week for 3 days.  Paracetamol does the trick although I'm trying not to take it too often.

My order of mat clothes arrived yesterday from Blooming Marvellous.  All really lovely except the trousers are too short - I'm 5'8 so will have to send those back.  Haven't worn anything from there yet as I kind of want to see if I can make it to 12 w scan first.  Am wearing my Debenhams mat jeans all the time now though even if they look a bit big on the front, lol.

Where are you spooks? Hope you're doing well.

Also where are the other newly BFP ladies, Banksy and Sazzle, are you ok girls??


----------



## miriam7

yay not long then kelly! whilst your being scanned i have midwife im going to ask her if i can find heartbeat with her doppler..see if ive got it right lol! laura im opposite to you im a short arsre so most of my jeans are to long    banksy and sazzle hope your ok ladies


----------



## banksy1

Hi all

Sorry not been about I've been suffering lately with terrible trapped wind and a bad back, this has seemed to ease over the past 2 days now thank goodness. Some how got my 12 week scan aliitle early on Mon 27th hope everything is ok. I am finding my trosuers too tight already and everyone is  noticing in school how my belly is growing ( I look 4 months gone already) I think I am very bloated from the bullets. Anyone had similar experience?

Hope everyone is OK congrats kelly on ur scan next week, Miram and laura hope u are well.

Banksy


----------



## KellyG

Banksy the cyclogest is a nightmare for wind and bloatedness, not long huni and we both be off them..

Miriam i bought a doppler from mothercare, i can hear a heartbeat only its mine lmao i will keep trying tho i know it early yet.

Laura are you still in your normal size clothes or bought a bigger size. i was never gonna buy a bigger size so i just bought mat trousers which are sooo comfy


----------



## miriam7

kath if you have a bad back already your doomed   dont worry kelly thats what i was picking up first just under my belly button ...wrong place!  try bout 2 inches above bikini line on the sides (mines on the left) bet you will find blood flow next which is a whoosing sound and not fast enough for heartbeat...  took me good few days to find heartbeat now i can find it within a minute


----------



## Laura36

Kelly, I'm pretty much fully in maternity clothes now.  Can't fit my normal jeans (actually most of them haven't fitted since about 7 weeks) and most of my work trousers are too tight.
I tried a size bigger for jeans but they just look too big everywhere else and were still tight on the tummy!
So I have 1 pair of black bootcut jeans from Red Herring at Debenhams which are actually quite nice but bit big.
Also have some new stuff that arrived yesterday from Blooming Marvellous but not worn that as yet.

Banksy, glad you're doing ok.  You're 1 day behind me!  I seem to suffer with achy hips when I'm trying to sleep but my back has been ok so far.


----------



## KellyG

Aww miriam now im gonna have to get it out and try again lmao

girls we should all have a mat clothes shopping meet


----------



## miriam7

im living in my pjs lol on the occasions of me dressing im in leggings and matrnity jeans aswell   any luck kell?


----------



## KellyG

nope!! Ive given up now lmao


----------



## miriam7

lol well dnt worry maybe its a bit early to pick them up ...im sure there both fine


----------



## Laura36

mat clothes shopping meet sounds good.  Although not many shops actually sell them it's more online.  Even Dorothy P only sells online now their mat range.

Could have a mini mat clothes meet then go & find a cafe for tea & cake??


----------



## miriam7

glad your well spooks   a whole week did you say you know how old baby is to the day   i suppose it doesnt matter baby will come when its ready! im bloated still and stopped pessaries weeks ago!


----------



## ebonie

Hiya spooks i have noticed that there are maternity knickers in la senza (online) they are nice ones 
heres the link for u to peek at !!!
http://www.lasenza.co.uk/search/Search.aspx?typesearch=1&groupid=248&location=2&phrase=MaternityKnickers&page=1

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Laura36

Hi spooks, glad you're doing well.  
Hi Miriam, Kelly, Banksy and everyone else 
I was talking mat knickers today with someone in work who highly recommended the big over the bump kind for support purposes.  Apparently the more support you get the lesser the stretch marks!
I was never going to go for the large one's but perhaps I'll take another look.
Don't feel I need mat knickers just yet though.
I haven't even invested in a mat bra as yet as my (.Y.) haven't changed size really just more veins.

I bought some bio oil yesterday and tried it this morning- seems to sink in ok but feels oily on your hands after - had to wash them.  Still, if it prevents stretch marks a bit then it's got to be done.


----------



## miriam7

if you dont fancy wearing big knickers you can buy belly bands   ive got one but not worn it yet lol glad im not the only one with veiny boobs


----------



## miriam7

pmsl spooks ... your not complaining but i wonder if you will when it comes to giving birth lol i certainly will be


----------



## miriam7

ive been thinking about it every day !


----------



## Laura36

I know I probably will be online tomorrow but just in case I wanted to wish Kelly loads of wishes for her 12 week scan on Tues.  I'm sure it'll be fab and you'll have some new pics of your twins.

I've been having a   day today worrying about my scan.  1 week to go.  The logical part of me keeps saying that everything will be fine.  
I haven't had many symptoms the last few days so that's why the worrying.  I know they come & go.
Also I have a cold, can't stop sneezing and have a sore throat so probably not helping with feeling a bit miserable.

Is anyone else having food aversions?  I just can't find much that I actually want to eat.  Mainly just plain things like toast, chips.  DH loves going out for a curry but I just can't face it now (used to love curry). I feel hungry and want to eat so I don't feel sick but don't fancy eating.  But when I eat it helps.  How mad is all that?   

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Queenie1

on the subject of giving birth i just keep thinking that if it was really bad then women wouldn't have more than one. its best not to listen to everyone's story on giving birth cos everyone's is different and everyone copes with pain differently. and they do say that it is soon forgotton about.

just think what you get at the end a beautiful baby.


----------



## KellyG

Awww thanks Laura I will be posting my piccies as soon as i can  

Queeni, Miriam Joshuas birth was horrible, at the time that is, i loved giving birth and the feeling that moment when he came out was just amazing, truly. I remember every bit of it and i will never forget it, its such a pleasure, but again it wasnt at the time  

Spooks Im soooo fed up of wearing the same clothes, and everyone is so shocked when i say im only 11w as im huge, my bubbas are gonna be fat me thinks.

Im still tired all the time but the sickness is coming and going, its not there all the time thank god!!  

I know its too early but im sure i can feel something going on, they say from about 14w is the earliest for a 2nd pregnancy to feel the butterflies or babies but im guessing cos my bubbas are fat they are floating about lol 
anyone else feeling kicks or butterflies yet??

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## miriam7

well i usually love curry to laura but fri night i ate stew whilst jeff my brother and his girlfriend had curry .. ive totally gone of it!  im not to scared of giving birth the babys in there and its got to come out at sometime so its pointless worrying ...i think its just fear of the unknown! my mum will be more help than jeff and shes had 5 of us so she will look after me lol kelly i keep having little twinges so am wondering if its the baby moving about but as i dnt know what it feels like im not sure   at least you know what to look out for


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Just logged on quickly to say i am still alive I have bee so sick over the last month and it doesnt seem to be getting much better. Yesterday i didnt make it to the bathroom and was sick in my downstairs hallway....yuck!! Plus trapped wind at night is a real nightmare. I am also look like a hippo...well bigger than 11 weeks.

Very happy with my two little ones and all scans ok but i have been so sickly!!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

yay glad your ok   not so happy you have bad sickness it really is horrible   hope it starts to wear off soon mine settled down a bit after 12 weeks..im fine most of the time now apart from a funny 5 mins here and there


----------



## banksy1

Hi everyone

Hope you are all ok, good luck Kelly for your scan tomorrow.

Had my 12 week scan a week early, everything is good twin 1 is measuring at 11 weeks 1 day and twin 2 measuring at 11 weeks and 2 days. Glad to say my sickness and trapped wind has disappeared, thank goodness I had a scan today as I was worrying because all my symptoms have stopped  I am such a worrier. When I got my symptoms I want them to stop and when they stop I worry (Poor babies cant win really can they). Got to back on 6th Nov for my antenatal appointment.

Banksy


----------



## miriam7

good news banksy glad your double troubles are fine   good luck kelly for yours in morning ...i have midwife tomorrow at Dr's for triple blood test ..and to listen to heartbeat ..i will finally know if what ive been listening to is right


----------



## Queenie1

congrat's banksy on your scan it must have been lovely to see them.

kelly good luck for your scan tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

kelly i saw your scan pic on ********

omg amazing


----------



## KellyG

Thanks Kara and Queenie  

Miriam how did the mw go??


----------



## miriam7

it was ok ...apart from midwife was horrible...the one i have seen last few times wasnt there ...so when she got up to do my downs blood test she said if it comes back high risk i can have amnio so i said i prob wouldnt ...so she sat back down and said if im not willing to have amnio or abortion whats the point in doing the test!   i had to say about 5 times that i want it so i can prepare for worst if it does come back high risk so she eventually gave in and took my blood i then got a telling of for buying a doppler   i dont care because i was right i knew where heartbeat was lol  how are you whens your next appoinment? i bet you will get date for your 20week scan soon


----------



## KellyG

omg stoopid cow   i had my downs blood done on tuesday, and i have next scan 23rd dec, then i get scans every 4 weeks. why she telln you off ffs its not like its harming the baby   so i take it she listened to the heartbeat?? do u use it every night? my cons who also did my lapp and dye said my mw was a bit loopy cos shes not made notes on me being seen often, he said does she know its twins lol hes loverly.. so my next appt is 5 weeks to see abbout my bloods. oh the bubbas are also 7 days bigger than they should be so im 13w not 12w and my due date is 7th may not 14th fat baps lol


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Havent been on here for a while and now i am on for a moan....sorry, but not many people really understand i dont think. Had a bad day....woke up around 3am covered in blood. I was on my own as my oh has been working abroad. I really freeked!!  II just didnt know what do to do. I decided to ring my oh even though it was the middle of the night and he just started to cry, it was so bad. I managed to get some sleep of sort and when i woke up the bleeding had stopped,  I tried to keep calm and phone docs but i just fell to bits on the phone and did the same with the midwife which is so unlike me,  I hadn called my family as i didnt want to panic them but realised i couldnt get to the appointment without some support.

Got seen 2.50pm at the early pg unit in uhw and was thrilled to see two little heart beats but they couldnt explain the bleeding which was quite heavy. I  woke up thinking i had wet myself or something and when i turned light on there was loads of blood.. They told me to just take it easy but i still have some brown blood now, it was bright red before. My oh says i should be pleased which i am but i am really scared its going to happen again.

Sorry to moan but not that many people understand whats its like when you really really want a baby this bad and i know you guys do.

Sarah x


----------



## KellyG

Sarah im so sorry hun, seeing that is just the worst thing ever!!! But at least you sore those two precious heartbeats!! Did they say anythin about the placenta, thats what happend to me, even tho it wasnt heavy like yours. I hope you have taken some time off and rest! the brown is probably old blood now, so try not to worry about tht too much. I wish i could give you a hug huni


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks!! I am so hard usually and like to sort myself out before getting other involved but today i just fell to bits. I know the desk staff at my gp quite well and when i phoned for an appointment and they asked if i was ok i couldnt talk properly as i was crying so much. I also dont like to ask for help but i text my brother asking was he at work yet and when he said no but are you ok i think he nearly fell over when i just replied "no"...he was good and my oh got back by midday as he booked a flight as soon as i called.  It was the shock of just waking up to so much blood!!!  They said the babies looked fine and there was no sign of any blood or collection of blood around the sacs. My two are seperate littel sacs and they said both look fine.  She said it might have just been a one off but i am not really convinced so taking it very easy. 

How are you.Was the bleeding on this pregnancy or a previous?

Thanks for your kind word!!!

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

oh sarah i dont blame you for panicing ...if all was ok with scan you should be ok tho ..pity they couldnt tell you where the bleeding was from, the same happened to my sis in law a few times and it was placenta in the end but her and my neice were fine   kelly we are both waiting for our downs blood then ...any idea how we hear cos sh##y midwife just said they would contact me if its high risk ? you lucky sod getting a scan every month.. your pic gallery will be full


----------



## KellyG

Sarah my bleed was on both only on Josh i was 5 months and it was brown discharge and they didnt even scan me, but he was fine. On this pregnancy i did have red blood but it was only when i wiped and when i was scanned Debbie said she could see where it was coming from and it was behind the placenta (i think) i knw it was to do with that anyway. My cons said to me to rest so im saying the same to you, your body isnt your own at the mo and those bubbas are taking all your goodness so they can grow, dont let your head get messed up (well you know what i mean   ) and dont stay strong just because you normally are. You need to take it easy anyway and not just because of this, it may be your bubbas are telling you off for doing too much, so listen to your body. Ok mum rant over lol. What i will say is the hospital wouldnt have said they were fine if they wasnt so convince yourself they are fine and TAKE IT EASY!!!   



Miriam I think you should get your results at your next mw appt, ask if your normal one is in before you book. Im not having amnio so my mw said not to have the bloods done for that, but nowt about the downs and amnio. You gonna have a 4d scan soon??


----------



## ebonie

AWw sazzle i bet it was awful hun    i am so pleased that u seen ur two babys on the screen  i really hope that u dont get any more bleeding like that hun!! You put ur feet up and rest hun will be sending     love emma xxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7

i have appoinment booked for 25th nov for midwife it should be my normal nice one as she was on holidays ... 
Im not having amnio so my mw said not to have the bloods done for that, but nowt about the downs and amnio...i dnt get it lol did you have downs blood test on tue? i think if i come back high risk they will contact me before next appoinment and start hassling me to have an amnio !


----------



## Queenie1

sarah i'm so sorry to hear you had to go through that. as everyone else has said get plenty of rest and just think positive if anything was wrong the hopital would have said. sending loads of    

kelly your scan picture is fab it must be such an exciting time looking at them on the screen.


----------



## Laura36

Sazzle, sorry to hear you've been through an awful shock. Looks good though that your babies are fine and there's no sign of any problems.  As the others have said keep that in your mind and think positive.  They would have asked you back for a follow up scan if they were concerned.  Take care & rest loads.  Are you still off work?  

I had a bit of a bad day yesterday. Had to go to London for work and on the train on the way I got a terrible nose bleed (2nd this week but way worse than the first).  Lasted nearly 2 hours and by the time i got off the train I was so worried I called m/w who wasn't available, called gp who were all busy so phoned NHS direct.  They said if it hasn't stopped go to A&E in London!  Didn't like that option so waited a while longer and eventually it stopped.  I know they are common in pregnancy and it's also cos I have a cold but still v worrying when it lasted so long.  Never had them before pg.

I'm getting so nervous about my 12w scan on Monday.  Will they do the downs bloods then too?  I've already said I'll have it done.  I think I'll say we'll have the amnio as that'll avoid any hassle but really I don't think I would and we can always refuse it later.

Just hoping the broad bean is ok and growing nicely.  Def can tell the last week that my tum has got bigger.  Tried on some work trousers to go to London yesterday and despite having worn them last week for a meeting they are now too tight, lol.  I'm getting v fat!  Waiting for my longer length trousers to arrive from Blooming Marvellous still then I can be comfy at work.  Had to wear my mat jeans to yesterday's meeting, glad they are black at least!

Sorry for the long post.  Feel like I've been off line for days but only yesterday.  Was so tired when I got back from London I just collapsed on the sofa and no energy even for FF 

Sazzle - hope you're feeling better today, feel free to off load on here that's what it's for!


----------



## miriam7

laura dont worry im sure your scan will be fine ...they might ask you at scan appoinment if you want the downs blood test but you dont have it till your 16 weeks   
ive had an answer phone message today of someone called kim asking to phone back b4 1oclock ofcoarse i didnt hear the message till gone 2! the midwife i had on tuesday was not my normal midwife as shes on holiday so i dont know her name ..i have phoned my drs they dnt know her name either... the number is very simalar to maternity in hospital so i phoned switchboard and they confirmed the number is from there .. the results are not on computer at drs or at hospital tho as i also spoke to someone in pathology ... im sure the blood test was going to the heath ...i am wondering now if i have come back high risk


----------



## Laura36

Ooh, what a pain that you can't get hold of anyone.  And it's Friday afternoon too!
I'm sure they wouldn't have done it like that though if it did come back high risk?  Also you only had your bloods done on Tuesday and it's a bit quick to turn them around by today isn't it?
Don't worry, probably it's something else that the cr*p midwife forgot to ask you!

I would try & phone again though if you can as otherwise you're going to worry over the weekend.  I've got the ante natal number for UHW if that helps?


----------



## miriam7

i tried ringing and ringing all afternoon! i suppose it doesnt really matter anyway because i dont want an amnio anyway or abortion so whatever will be will be    just a bit strange theres no results back at my drs or hospital .. i will try number again tomorrow but looks like i will have to wait till monday   i cant think why else someone from maternity would be trying to get hold of me


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

My goodness who said this was easy!!! I think for some its not as easy as just thinking of England...or Wales   

My bleed did stop but started up again tonight but lighter. Got my feet up. Am still off work as being pregnant is never easy for me. I did meet my serg on Wed and was trying to work out when i could go back as he can base me in an office but after this bleed my OH is not so happy about me going back anyway. Puts things into perspective!!!!

Have a good eve everyone

Sarah x


----------



## Queenie1

miriam i sorry to hear you have had a difficult day. i think sometimes people don't think when they live messages that it can worry you. try and keep positive i'm sure that everything will be fine. 

keep resting sazzle, and don't go back to work, all they are interested in is themselves and not you.


----------



## miriam7

sazzle ...queenies right if its possible not to go back to work dont ... keep resting up and take it easy and try not to worry   ..easier said than done i know


----------



## ebonie

Miriam i expect that midwife forgot to ask you something or lost ur bloods or something  
easier said than done i know but try not to worry to much about it,


----------



## ebonie

HIya i hope u girls are ok


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Emma, I'm feeling strangely quite calm about my 12 w scan tomorrow morning.  Think I've done all the worrying I can do so time to get on with it now!

Can't believe the weekend's over either!  Seems to have gone far to fast......  Still I wouldn't want to wait any longer for the scan.

Hope you've had a good weekend,

xx


----------



## miriam7

good luck for the morning laura   it will be fab to see ...i hope you get a good pic to stare at   i will be busy chasing my phone call up


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam, hope you've not been worrying all weekend?  Good luck & hope you manage to get them on the phone early so you're not waiting again.


----------



## miriam7

im not worried just p'd off that someone could be so stupid to make me wait all weekend!  what times your scan?


----------



## ebonie

I totally agree with u miriam that silly person shouldnt have made u worry about this all weekend when she left the message         


Laura  goodluck tomorrow hun for ur scan u better show us the scan pictures


----------



## Laura36

Hi girls,
Not good news for me I'm afraid.  Had bloods done then went for the scan.  The sonographer found some problems so called in her superviser who also agreed.  They found a thickening of the fluid at the back of the neck plus suspected hernia/problem with the abdominal wall.  They kept rubbing my arm and saying sorry, said they were very serious problems.  They were very nice/good about it.
They took us up to C1 where the consultants are and they put us in a quiet room to wait rather than in the corridor with everyone else. Not sure whether that helped as I guess everyone could tell something wasn't right.
The consultant re-scanned me and agreed with the extra fluid, measured 6.1mm but I'm not sure how bad that is so I'll do some research.  He couldn't see so much of the abdominal wall but could see it wasn't right.  He also said the legs were splayed?!  The other ladies didn't mention that though so not sure what that's about.
After he talked to us about options.  We are going back on Thursday to the fetal medicine dept for another scan (apparently more specialised) and I'm going to have the CVS test which is like amnio but earlier.  It carries a 2% risk of miscarriage but given they seem to think there are multiple problems we decided to go ahead.
So hopefully on thurs we'll know about the abdominal wall issue and the legs but the test results take 3 days for the main chromosome's and another 2 weeks for the full results.  Didn't want to wait until 16 weeks for the amnio when the results apparently also take 2 weeks.
DH was very good but said he wants to stop thinking about the baby as a person now - can't think like that anymore.  I just feel v v sad & don't think it's sunk in yet really.  I'm not going to work today, probably will take the rest of the week off too as I know I won't be able to concentrate on work stuff.

Sorry to bring sad news.  Just hope we can find out for sure what is wrong then decide where we go next.


----------



## kara76

oh laura

im an so very sorry you are having to go through this, seems so very cruel

did they give you an hope?


----------



## Jule

Oh no im really sorry.  How awful for you?
What does the extra fluid mean?
Thinking of you?


----------



## KellyG

Oh Laura, im so very sorry to hear that my darling, im here if you need me


----------



## Laura36

Hi Kelly, thanks for your reply.
The sonographers kept saying sorry and at that stage we thought it was all over immediately.  The consultant just talked about our options, including termination.  So not sounding very good at all.  

It's hard to know how bad it is as I've heard that hernia's before 12 weeks can happen then correct themselves. The baby measured 11w 1d so guess that's a possibility. 
Then there's the downs risk which we'll know for sure after the CVS test.  But it'll be a horrible few weeks waiting I guess. Think I might get signed off work until we know for sure.


----------



## kara76

i think if you feel you can't go to work get signed off hunni

i can't begin to understand what you are going through but please know we are here for you.

you will have to ask some very difficult questions and make some choices that no one should

sweet heard big massive hugs


----------



## KellyG

Laura, yeah get signed off work you dont want anything else stressing you out.

Did they give you any leaflets or advice for now or do you just have to wait??


----------



## Jule

Its definately a good idea to take time off work.  You need time to gather your thoughts and try and rest without the added stress of work.  Thinking of you 
Jule


----------



## Laura36

Thanks so much for your replies girls it really helps a lot.

Just can't believe it's happening to us. DH has gone back to work this afternoon, felt he had to although I said no-one else where he works would do that.  

They didn't give us any leaflets or anything.  Think the cons meant to but must have forgotten.  I can look up details of the CVS test online anyway so not worried about that so much.

We've told all our family & friends about the pregnancy too which I'm glad we did but now we have to tell people that there's a problem (or lots of problems).  I can't talk to anyone right now so have text my Dad & sister and e-mailed my Mum (she's in France).

I text my boss to tell her and said I'd talk to her later.  I also told quite a few people at work, only my team but even so it's just a nightmare.  I can really understand why people wait til later to let others know.


----------



## ebonie

Omg laura i am so so sorry to hear of ur news hun  ,
I pray    that there is something that can be done so sorry


----------



## kara76

i wish i could find the word to help you, but words just don't seem enough right now

your dh may well deal with all of this is such a different way, listen to each other and be there for each other

try not to spend too much time searching for information if you can help it sometimes google isn;t your friend

if i can help in anyway just shout

hugs and love to you both


----------



## Taffy Girl

Laura - Just wanted to say I am thinking and   for you and hoping thursday brings more positive news for you.


----------



## miriam7

laura i am so so sorry you have to go through this i am absoloutley gutted for you  we are all here for you if you want to chat ...when will they give you the cvs test ? i really hope something can be done or things arnt as bad as they seem


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Miriam.  All I can hope is that the CVS (will be done Thurs) comes back normal and that the abdominal wall thing resolves itself.  Wishful thinking I suspect but I have to try and be a bit positive about it all.  

I've done some research online and found that with a NT of 6.1mm chances of downs are about 1 in 7. I have no idea whether we'd terminate, haven't thought about that really.  And they seem to suggest the other problems too so may be that too much is stacked against us this time.

How did it go with you and your call from Friday?


----------



## miriam7

dont worry about me ...they were just phoning to give details to cardiff who are doing my blood test about ivf.. age of embryo when put back and age i was when eggs collected    i really your ok and that something can be done for you..what other options did they give you ..i take it you have to wait 2 weeks for results of cvs anyway?


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Laura

Firstly can i say if you need anything,a chat, someone to throw things at i am only too happy to help.  I have been through something very similar. I had the same experience with the rubbing of my arm, the little private room an the chat with dr long 2 years ago after my 20 week scan.  The fetal medicine docs are very good but its not an experience that anyone expects!!!!!

I cant offer you any more advice other  than put yourself first and just make sure your only priority is you and your other half. Sod work and sod everything else. If you need to pm me i would be happy to chat, now or in the future.

I really am thinking of you. Its a difficult call what to tell people and different people come to different decisions. I decided to be very honest and tell people the score but i have met other women who have been through similar experiences who have chosen to not to share so much info with others and just minimise what they tell friends etc.

Great big hugs to you. I am filling up just thinking about you....really if you need to pm me please do!!

SARAH X


----------



## KellyG

Sarah, what a lovely thing to say huni,


----------



## miriam7

laura... sarahs been through it so she might be of some help to you .. it is such a cruel world    whens hubby due home ?


----------



## heleychamp

Ohhh Laura darling   . i'm praying that Thursday brings better news for you. much love Helen xxx


----------



## Scouse

Laura   I'm so sorry you are having to go through this nightmare!
I can't offer any advice or comfort but van offer love and  
Hope Thurs brings hope and good news.
I'm away for few days but will be thinking of you X


----------



## banksy1

Oh Laura,

I am so sorry, I hope and   that Thursday brings better news for you. I  def think you need time off work. I can't begin to think what you and your Dh are going through. 

Banksy


----------



## popsi

laura darling and your DH i am thinking of you at this horrible time, i can only echo what others have said in that if being off work helps in the tiniest little bit well then you should do it, i am guessing you will not be having much sleep at this time so the rest will be good for you honey x

i also agree with kara google is not a doctor so please dont spend too much time looking on there, listen to what the professionals tell you

your in my thoughts and   love, 

Andrea xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Bless you Laura and DH.  I'm full up reading your news hunni.   that things work out better than feared.  You must be in so much shock.  Take the time off work you need to deal with the time ahead, work will be there afterwards.

Sending you both    for some good news Thursday

xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

oh laura i am so so sorry.   i hope that thursday will bring you and dh some good news.

like everyone else has said take time to rest and look after yourselves you have both had a terrible shock , work isn't important you are and your dh.

i'm here if you want me will be thinking of you and saying loads  

xxxx


----------



## Laura36

Wow, you lot are so lovely.  It's so comforting to know you're all thinking about us, thank you sooo much.
 

DH came home from work early which was good.  We've had a good talk and put things into perspective a bit.
I think mainly it's shock as I wasn't expecting them to look for anything to do with downs today, thought that was just the bloods at 16 weeks.  Guess they saw something that was v obvious.
We kind of think that if the CVS is normal then the other problems (potential heart defect or abdo wall thing) can be fixed.   
Also I think it was the fact the ladies who scanned me made it sound like it was a disaster when actually it's sounding more like the main problem is v high risk for downs.  I'm not seeing that as a disaster at the moment.

Cheered myself up a bit with a McDonalds for tea followed by a large bar of galaxy! Feeling a bit sick now but worth it.  DH has a huge chinese!  Spooks on a 9 and I'm going to take the rest of the week off work.  

Thanks again so much for your support you're all such lovely kind people.


----------



## miriam7

glad your holding up as well as can be expected    your best bet is waiting to see whats said thur at next scan ... i really hope your cvs comes back normal so the other things that are wrong can be treated   ...what was said about potential heart defect?  i dont blame you having mcdonalds and choccie... you take it easy


----------



## Laura36

The cons said that with the extra fluid 25% will turn out perfectly normal, 50% with downs or some other chromasomal disorder, 25% heart defect. 
He said that most heart defects can be fixed although they are not detected til about 20 weeks usually.


----------



## ebonie

Im glad ur holding up as well laura and as miriam said urr food choice sounds good hun   
i am so glad hubbie came home a bit earlier and u had a chat    

I will be praying for you on thursday hun    

Enjoy ur spooks i have it on here now as well its addictve


----------



## miriam7

i suppose in 1 way you have been lucky that all this has been spotted now rather than later    im sure we will all be   that your in the 25% normal bracket ...and will be here for you what ever you decide


----------



## Cath34

Eveing everyone, I've only just signed on today and Laura I am so shocked and saddened by your news. I just want you to know that I am really   for you and your husband and hope that you will have some good news really soon.  Take it easy and rest up.  
Cath xxx


----------



## kara76

laura just want you to know my thoughts are with you


----------



## Laura36

Thanks Kara.  I'm just feeling drained today.  Didn't get more than 2 hours sleep so good job I've taken the rest of the week off work.

Just want Thursday to come so we can find out more and know what we are dealing with, although I know the test results take longer at least the scan should help.


----------



## kara76

aww huni you must be exhausted


----------



## miriam7

i hope your ok and you get some sleep tonight...am thinking of you


----------



## Queenie1

hi laura,

hope your ok thinking of you both. i hope you manage to get some sleep tonight.

take care


----------



## ebonie

Laura im thinking of you both to hunnie


----------



## Cath34

Hi Laura,

Just wanted to say that I am thinking of you and   you have a good result.
xx


----------



## Moth

So sorry to hear you've had bad news Laura.

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.

Take care


----------



## kara76

laura

my thoughts will be with you tomorrow


----------



## ebonie

Thinking of you for tomorrow laura


----------



## KellyG

Laura 

All the very best for tomorrow huni


----------



## miriam7

thinking of you laura


----------



## Cath34

Good Luck for tomorrow Laura.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Laura - just to let you know I am thinking if you and OH today. 

   for positive news for you.

x


----------



## popsi

Laura sweetheart you and your DH are in my thoughts and   today xx


----------



## Laura36

Thanks girls, I'll update you later.  Our appt isn't til 4pm and they said we may have to wait, guess they fitted us in which at least is better than waiting longer.


----------



## kara76

i hope you get some answers


----------



## Queenie1

laura i hope today went ok

sorry i was unable to post yesterday but i was thinking about you


----------



## KellyG

Has anyone heard from Laura. I really hope shes ok


----------



## ebonie

i have been thinking about her as well i really hope so to


----------



## Laura36

Hi girls,
I'm really sorry to bring such bad news.

We had our appt with Dr Long who was very good.  She scanned me then we were taken into a counselling room where she came in and talked to us.

The baby has a lethal condition, limb body wall abnormality I think she called it.  It's very rare and the baby wouldn't survive after birth.  Basically the upper body is normal but from the heart down it's abnormal.  The liver, kidney's and intestines are outside the body and the legs are malformed.  There is also the excess fluid around the neck and head which could also indicate chromasomal disorder however it was really the other things that make it lethal.

Therefore our only option is really termination.  I'm booked into Llandough for a medically induced labour next week.  As I'll be 13 weeks on Tuesday the option of D&C to terminate won't work for us.  That's unfortunate as the medically induced labour sounds a bit gruesome.  

We are naturally very sad but are dealing with it.  I don't know whether we'll feel different tomorrow or over the weekend and perhaps it'll sink in more then.

The staff were brilliant and the midwife who works on the fetal medicine ward was really lovely.  

We've talked about what we do next but really it's too soon to make any decisions.  Just need to get through the next week or so first.

Thanks so much for all your support.  I don't want to put a dampener on things on the IVF Wales boards as you are all so lovely and supportive and I want to see loads more BFP's on here in the next week or so (Andi, Anne - that means you!).


----------



## Taffy Girl

So, so sorry Laura - I have been thinking about you all day - and been   that it would be good news.


----------



## Queenie1

laura i'm so so sorry. don't no what to say only that i'm thinking of you and dh. 

love to you both


----------



## kara76

laura

i am so very sorry

i really can't fine any words that are gona help you both. you are gona have a very harrowing time in the coming weeks and please know we are all here to support you if/when you need to talk


----------



## ebonie

Im so sorry laura there are no words for me to say hun        to you and dh      

I am here for you hun im sorry


----------



## Jule

Laura i am so sorry to hear your awful news.  I have been thinking of you today.  My thoughts are with you and DH


----------



## Cath34

Oh No Laura, I am so sad after reading your post. Bless you both. Kara is right, the next few weeks will be tough but try and hang in there and remember you have each other to get through this and look forward to a positive 2009. Take care, thinking of you both.


----------



## popsi

Laura and Dh, words are so inadequate with what your going though i want you to know your in my thoughts always xx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Hi Laura

I read the first line of your message saying it was bad news and my heart went out to you. My family and i have been thinking of you today and we were all hoping it wouldnt turn out like this for you guys!! Dr Long i found to be very clear on what shes saying and what i would suggest is that if your not 100% happy that you know all the facts to ask again as its a lot to take in. I will pm you now as i too had a medically induced labour and if i can be of any help with questions etc. i would be happy to do so via pm.

Girls this lady will need loads of support and i know this can be one of the places she cabn turn to for that.

Sarah x


----------



## miriam7

im so gutted reading this and so so sorry this is the only option   ...i really dont know what else to say ..we are all here for you and thinking of you    xxx


----------



## KellyG

Oh Laura im very sorry to hear this my darling, i have been thinking of you lots and if i could id give you a hug!!! Im here for you if you need me please use us if you feel like, thats what we are all here for. Take care sweetie.. lots of love xxx


----------



## heleychamp

Laura and DH, was thinking of you yesterday but couldn't get to a computer, i'm so very sad for you both and have no idea what i can possibly say to make it any easier, please know that you're in our thoughts and if you need anything just call..... look after each other right now. much love Helen xxx


----------



## monkeymind

Laura,
So, so sorry Laura to read your sad news  , thinking of you at this difficult time,
xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Laura. I'm so so sorry for you both .... thoughts are with you both   

It's a a cruel, cruel world


----------



## banksy1

Sorry I have not posted sooner but I've had trouble with my computer. 

Iam so sorry Laura, my thoughts are with you and ur DH at this horrible time.  

Banksy


----------



## Moth

I'm so very sorry Laura. 

You and dh take care. 

Thinking of you both   xxx


----------



## kara76

laura my thoughts are still with you and i pray for you both


----------



## Jule

Laura been thinking of you.  Is it tomorrow you go into hospital?  If so hope evrything goes ok and you can be let home as soon as possible


----------



## miriam7

hope your both ok laura ...been thinking of you


----------



## Queenie1

laura

thinking of you and my prayers are with you both.


----------



## Laura36

Thanks so much girls.  I don't want to take over this thread as it should be a happy place for the BFP ladies and everyone!

I'm going in tomorrow to get the initial tablets then back Thurs when I guess I'll be there all day for the induced labour. DH has been wonderful and is off work this week with me. I've been signed off til 1st Dec.

I'll get back online soon and update you all.  Thanks again for your lovely messages and thoughts.  I hope everyone's doing ok. I haven't managed to keep up sorry.

xxx


----------



## ebonie

Aww laura hun dont be sorry hun u can say anything u like on these threads       we are all here for you    and we will be here waiting for you hun,
Im so glad ur hubbie is off work with u this week   u will need each other   
im sending you big hugs and love  thinking of you both hugs emma xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cath34

I'm thinking of you Laura. You are in my prayers.   Take Care of yourselves xx


----------



## popsi

laura and DH .. you are so very brave our thoughts are with you both xx


----------



## miriam7

so sorry laura ... im glad hubbys looking after you ..you will need each other this week my thoughts are with you both   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

My thoughts are with u and dh laura


----------



## heleychamp

Laura just to let you know we're thinking of you and sending you our  
                                                                  much love Helen xxx


----------



## Queenie1

laura sending loads of love and thinking of you and dh .  look after each other


----------



## KellyG

Laura i echo what everyone else is saying, im thinkin of you lots


----------



## Jule

Thinking of you Laura


----------



## kara76

laura

my thoughts are with you and your dh today


----------



## miriam7

thinking of you both laura on this sad day


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you laura and your dh. my prayers are with you


----------



## popsi

laura and DH my thoughts are with you both


----------



## Laura36

Thank you so much for all your best wishes.

Today was actually a lot easier/better than we expected.  Tuesday was much more emotional as the tablet was what stops the baby's heart beating.  Today was just kind of completing the process and more about the practicalities.

Within 1 hour of taking the induction tablets I had passed the fetus and the placenta so very quick thankfully.  I hadn't even had any painkillers until after that point and then only needed paracetamol & codeine tablets.  To be honest the pain was like very bad AF cramps so ok but for about 30 mins I felt dreadfully sick and faint. I was very relieved when the nurse confirmed what I'd passed was complete.
From then on I just felt tired and weak for about another hour or so and dozed a bit. After that I was absolutely fine, still had cramps and bleeding but not anywhere near as bad as I expected.

We left by 5pm although could have gone earlier if they'd been more organised at getting the antibiotics from the pharmacy for me. The nurses were great although the catering was v poor and I came home feeling very hungry!  

I feel very relieved that it's all over finally. We talk about our broadbean quite a bit and agree that we'll never forget it but both feel a lot better today which is good.  

Thank you for your wonderful support and good wishes.  I will be back online soon to catch up properly on all your news.

xx


----------



## kara76

hugs sweetheart

you take care of eachother

your angel is at peace and you will always remember your angel, i hope you get lots of support now


----------



## Jule

Laura
Been thinking of you.  Glad things were bit easier than expected today.
Take care of each other
Julex


----------



## Queenie1

laura you take lots of care of yourself, have been thinking about you.  

sending all my love to you both



queenie xx


----------



## Cath34

Laura, I'm thinking of you and dh. Take good care of yourselves, I'm sure the future will be positive.  
Lots of love to you both xx


----------



## heleychamp

Laura lots of love an to you both xxx


----------



## banksy1

Laura
I've been thinking of you, Both you and your DH has incredible strength.
Take care both of you.
Banksy


----------



## miriam7

im so sorry you have had to go through this ...you seem to have coped so well , i hope the hospital will be able to tell you that it was very rare and theres no chance of it happening again


----------



## popsi

laura you and your DH are inspirational, you have handled this with such dignity xx i am sending you big big


----------



## ebonie

laura and Dh I am so sorry you both had to go through this   your little bean is now an angel and will forever be in ur hearts


----------



## KellyG

Laura, words fail me huni, but lik everyone has said you seem to be coming thru this with amazing strength and im wishing you all the very best and good health for the future... im sorry this has happened and i will always be here and im thinking of you lots. your little angel is watching over you both now. take care xxx


----------



## ANDI68

Laura & DH .. sending you both


----------



## miriam7

jo jo's sale tomorrow ladies ..ive just come back from there i got measured for a bra ... 34dd where did they come from  ive finally managed to upload pic of my 17week belly i had to resize the pics   hope your all well    sending you big hug laura


----------



## monkeymind

Hi all, How you all doing?
Been some sad news on here recently but it's great to see we all pull together when times are tough.

Just thought I'd update you as I've only got four weeks to go...where has the time gone?

Been upset this week after another visit with consultant, I've really been struggling with this SPD and now I can hardly walk only with crutches, it's so comforting to go to Hydrotherapy at the Heath to be with a load of other pregnant girls on crutches! Anyway, as some of you know there's been one thing after another throughout my treatment and pregnancy and now I've been diagnosed with 'Polyhydroamnios' and the worse thing I did was Google it when I got home...big mistake... I've been so upset and worried ever since. Does anyone out there know anything about it or know someone who had it at this stage of pregnancy and was the baby ok? I'm just praying it's just normal excess fluid and I had another glucose test yesterday to check for diabetes but I have to go back again next Tuesday to discuss further. I really couldn't face any other complication and I'm trying to stay strong because I've been told I could go into labour anytime and I want to be as calm as poss....the worrying never stops eh! 

On a lighter note, talking about bras, I had to get nursing bras today, only place I could manage getting to was M&S Culver, they measured 36H...Oh my goodness! As you say Miriam where did they come from! Trouble is they only did up to size G! Be warned girls they get massive towards the end!

Thinking of you all and sending lots of    xxx


----------



## KellyG

Hellooo monkeymind i was diagnosed with SPD last week   

Try and rest as much as you can and dont worry about the poly thingy as like you said you could go into labour.. take each day as it comes and think one day gone is another to getting to a safe delivery  

I need to get measured cos my boobs are huge now lol

Miriam i love your belly pic, mike said mine is the same if not bigger   we will have to get them out  

Lots of love to Laura


----------



## ANDI68

OMG Miriam, you're nearly half way there.  How big is that belly now?  I am 34DD so I know how you feel hun ... no jogging without pain LOL

Monkeymind, you have been through the mill.  I can't believe you're so close to giving birth .. we cycled together on my 3rd cycle I believe.

I haven't looked back at the thread so not sure where everyone is ....  good luck !!


----------



## miriam7

whats spd ladies?   i know andi i cant believe it myself times flying by i have my detailed scan on tue im a bit nervous but really exited too ..im going to be naughty and try find out if its boy or girl


----------



## ANDI68

I would too Miriam ... dont blame you.  I can't keep Christmas prezzies LOL


----------



## popsi

miriam.. i would HAVE to know too lol


----------



## miriam7

who thinks i have boy or girl then ladies ...i think boy jeff thinks girl lol i really dont mind either way just think i can do bedroom up for them in nice colours instead or boring beige or yellow and it will be so much easier to buy a pram !


----------



## KellyG

Miriam spd is symphysis pubis dysfunction, when the pubic bones softens and moves alot its just like me foo is clicking

I knew you wouldnt be able to resist finding out

I think your having a


----------



## miriam7

o god that dont sound good   how come you got it already.. does it cause probs when giving birth ? 
emma thinks girl too so 3-1 to girl lol


----------



## KellyG

my doc says its common to have it in your second pg (i had it with josh) and it maybe cos its twins/ivf drugs/nature etc that its happening now.. he did say its gonna get worse tho lmao.

I bet a fiver its a girl.. have you felt any movements yet?


----------



## popsi

hmmm I think a     blue one sorry  , but cant imagine him with your nails miriam so maybe i am wrong


----------



## Queenie1

i'm the opposite i would rather wait and have a surprise. 

i would take what hosp say the sex is carefully as a friend was told she was having a girl and they bought everything in pink, pram included. couple of weeks before she went in she had to have an extra scan and they were told they were havig a boy. had to take everything back and change it to blue.


----------



## miriam7

i was adament i wasnt going to find out until bout 2 weeks ago ...im thinking because ive changed my mind they wont be able to tell anyway   if not will wait till 4d scan on 3rd jan before buying anything pink or blue


----------



## Queenie1

where are you going to have your 4 d scan,


----------



## miriam7

sorry was on the phone to emma.. im going to babybond st mellons


----------



## KellyG

me too, im still waiting for them to ring with an appt


----------



## miriam7

i tried to book it online but didnt get an email back so i phoned them and booked!


----------



## KellyG

think i may have to do that the, we want it for valentines day awww.... 2 more sleeeeeeeps till you find out


----------



## miriam7

orr that will be brilliant valentines day ...i booked it early right on 25 weeks so i dont see what baby looks like too much seen as im finding out girl/boy ...i want a bit of suprise still  ^idiot


----------



## Queenie1

have you seen a 4d scan before, they are good my brother had one. in australia they are part of your treatment

i can't believe that you will know whether your having a girl or boy so exciting for you


----------



## miriam7

just hope they can tell now ..sods law they wont be able to  as long as its healty tho i really dont mind ...ive always wanted a little girl to spoil but since i have been pregnant ive been thinking i got a boy ..very strange!


----------



## Queenie1

lets hope baby doesn't have legs crossed. i have always wanted a girl so i can put her in lovely dresses and do her hair and lots of girly stuff but in the end it doesn't matter as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Queenie1

miriam good luck for scan tomorrow i hope they are able to tell you what your expecting, please let us know as soon as you can. 

sending lots of


----------



## Cath34

Miriam - sending you loads of luck and   for your scan tomorrow. How exciting for you. xxx


----------



## miriam7

thank you ladies   im soo exited i doubt i will get much sleep !


----------



## KellyG

Good luck Miriam, how exciting hun, i have to wait 5 weeks


----------



## miriam7

dont worry it will be here before you know it ... seems not long ago i had my 11 week scan ! are you going to find out what you got ? oh i wonder 2 girls 2 boys or 1 of each


----------



## popsi

woo hoo miriam you get to see your little   soon


----------



## KellyG

Good Luck Miriam, you shall be seeing your     popsi  

Miriam i would like a text


----------



## miriam7

well im back ...good news is all seems fine   bad news is the little sod had legs together in kneeling position so we are none the wiser what it is


----------



## KellyG

Glad everything was ok pmsl at ur text hahaha... Picture up yes mrs??


----------



## kara76

baby doesn't want you to know lol


----------



## miriam7

my pic is poop too..its obviously getting camera shy ! it cant hide forever ive just rang babybond and said i want sexing done too ...not too bad extra £20 ! so now a 6 week 4day wait


----------



## kara76

an extra £20 the gits lol


----------



## KellyG

ooooo a week after i find out, if my two are like their mum and like flashing their bits that is  

I still have to ring babybond, what package did you go for?


----------



## miriam7

i know lol o well i will refuse to leave till they have spotted its bits and bobs   i just picked basic dvd one 125 quid ...+20 for sexing ... u gotta pay 30 quid deposit


----------



## Cath34

Oh typical Miriam! Baby want to be a surprise maybe


----------



## Queenie1

that you find out on your 4d scan. glad baby is ok.


----------



## lola C

Can't hardly believe you are at the halfway mark already - my only advice now is to start packing your bag as my little one was five weeks early and erm, I hadn't packed my bag and had only bought one set of baby clothes - DH went out the day after he was born and came back with some aged 9-12 months sleepsuits!!!!  That's men for your!!


----------



## miriam7

i wont be short on baby clothes my mothers nuts and has been buying already ...all neutral colours though! there all put in cuboard in hers as i dont want to jinx things   after christmas when i get to 24 weeks i will start buying


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Well i have been more quiet than normal lately as i have been on pins about a scan with the fetal med unit. I had a previous pregnancy that ended at 21 weeks and have been classed as high risk for spina bifida. Anyway i went today and everything was fine. Been so on edge for weeks and now it feels like i can start enjoying the pregnancy.... 

Hope eveyone else is doing ok!!

Sarahx


----------



## kara76

wow sarah 16 weeks and 6 days, where is the time going

so pleased you scan went well

time to relax a little and enjoy


----------



## Laura36

Sarah,
Great news about your scan, well done!  Try and enjoy now you know things are going really well.

xx


----------



## KellyG

Sarah 

Im soo pleased it all went well today enjoy it now huni mwah xxx


----------



## miriam7

thats great news sarah ...time to relax and enjoy i think


----------



## Queenie1

great news sarah enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## ebonie

Thats great news sarah so pleased for you, Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy   

How is the rest of our mothers to be ??


----------



## KellyG

Im good em, how have you been? Ive stuck me bump pics on ********


----------



## kara76

wow that is one proud bump hun


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

Thanks guys...i have been      all weekend.

Sarah x


----------



## KellyG

Thanks Kara xx

Sarah i didnt realise you were a week behind me hun, when is you 20w scan or was that classed as it?? xxx


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS

KellyG said:


> Thanks Kara xx
> 
> Sarah i didnt realise you were a week behind me hun, when is you 20w scan or was that classed as it?? xxx


No that was an extra one. Got my 20wk scan on 29/12/08....very excited to see them again


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168736.0


----------

